# Wysong?



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a question. There has been quite a bit of discussion about good kibble brands (Orijen, Acana, Fromm's, etc.) I used to be able to get Orijen and Acana at my local pet supplier, but it no longer carries them (custom problems , it claims). Anyway, it doesn't matter because my Hav doesn't care for them. Have been feeding him Fromm's. However, I have noticed that the brand, Wysong, is not mentioned a lot. Any thoughts and/or inputs?


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

You're right, there isn't much said about Wysong. About 12 years ago when we also had Goldens, it was a highly touted food but not found in stores, you had to get it direct from a distributor where we lived. We used one of their formulas for awhile for our allergy prone Golden and he did well on it. At the time there weren't many limited ingredient diets around. Now I see they have many formulas, the Epigen 90 is rated 5 star on dogfoodadvisor.com and looks pretty good as far as I can see. I just checked and it's not on WDJ's list of approved foods, so don't know why that is. It's carried at two excellent pet food boutique type stores here so they must feel it's a good food. Maybe someone will chime in with more info. 
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wysong*



siewhwee said:


> Thanks for your input, Monica. Was thinking that I was asking such a stupid question as to not be able to elicit even a response or opinion. Guess I'll retreat back to being a lurker. Safer.


I read your post and didn't think that your question was stupid but didn't have any input for you as I'm not familiar with the brand. Please don't take this as a reason to retreat back to lurking. We value everyone's questions, opinions and responses. Don't feel slighted as others probably don't have any experience with Wysong and, thus, can't respond either.


----------

